# Wrangler Air Shocks



## doppler (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are air shock kits avalable for the Wrangler X, to help the front end when the western plow is on? I know that Mopar used to make one.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Mopar doesn't have any available anymore and I couldn't find any other company with some that would work. Airlift has some bags that will work that are fairly cheap ~$70.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Yup. As noted in another thread, I have the Airlift
brand air bags for a couple of seasons and they have worked great.


----------



## doppler (Oct 23, 2006)

*air shocks*

Thanks I found some air lift bags should work


----------

